
New Yorkers Want to Know More About Canada's Marijuana Industry - joshwprinceton
http://forbes.com/sites/debraborchardt/2017/01/25/new-yorkers-want-to-know-more-about-canadas-marijuana-industry/
======
joshwprinceton
Cannabis is the next big market for tech -- get involved and learn more! :)
Some great YC cannabis companies coming up including Transcend Lighting!!

